# PBS HRT Australia



## benji7 (May 26, 2018)

hey, 
i qualify for TRT and I have my appointment next week,I explained to the doctor I would like to do weekly injections as everyone recommends this method instead of the 1 injection every 3 weeks however he looked on the PBS and couldn’t find it. Could someone please tell me the exact name that appears on the PBS..


----------



## bvs (May 26, 2018)

primoteston depot, box of 3 rediject needles, 1ml of 250mg/ml test e in each one. They also come with a 20g inch and a half needle which is way too big so i toss it and replace it with a 25g one inch


----------



## Spongy (May 26, 2018)

bvs said:


> primoteston depot, box of 3 rediject needles, 1ml of 250mg/ml test e in each one. They also come with a 20g inch and a half needle which is way too big so i toss it and replace it with a 25g one inch



Primoteston Depo got taken off PBS in February of this year.  Only injectable on there is Test U (Reandron) now.

You can still get the Depot at the unsubsidized price though.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 26, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Primoteston Depo got taken off PBS in February of this year.  Only injectable on there is Test U (Reandron) now.
> 
> You can still get the Depot at the unsubsidized price though.



The ****?

You down undah m8?


----------



## Spongy (May 26, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> The ****?
> 
> You down undah m8?



lol no, I have clients that are though.  'murica


----------

